# What's your favorite kernel!?

## ShuttleX

Mainly one that has the least amount of problems with nvidia hardware BUT list what you like.  :Very Happy: 

I'm trying to find out a good kernel for my system (below).

Please also post how to emerge it, thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Steven Robertson

Nitro-sources.  The best tradeoff between latency, speed, and features I've tried.  (I'm using an A7N266-E (nForce 1), with a GF4 Ti 4600.)

Search the forums for nitro-sources, then follow the instructions.  PM me if you need more help.

----------

## Jake

mine, but I'll probably be making a new one soon

EDIT: I'd probably be using CK or love otherwiseLast edited by Jake on Tue Aug 03, 2004 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freelight

I'm sticking with love-sources for the time being

----------

## jonnevers

 *freelight wrote:*   

> I'm sticking with love-sources for the time being

 

i started with love-sources because (at the point in time) only love had the much needed Nforce2 patches. but those are all the way up mainstream now? no... o rmaybe just into mm-sources.

either way, love-sources makes my computer rock like ninja... or so they claim  :Smile: 

----------

## Frodg

love-sources

----------

## John5788

i use gentoo-dev-sources and i like it, its the gentoo standard for 2.6

----------

## infirit

Well i mainly use mm-sources (now 2.6.8_rc2-mm1) with some patches I manualy add. The patches i have added this time are:reiser4

2.6.7 packet writing

lufs

devfs_delete

the staircase schedulerSometimes I play around with con's patches (ck).

----------

## ShuttleX

I'm guessing love-sources are pretty good huh.

So how would I go about getting the latest 'love'  :Razz: 

My guess:

emerge love-sources

???

----------

## JefPober

nitro-sources! Best belgian export product ever!

----------

## warthog

 *ShuttleX wrote:*   

> I'm guessing love-sources are pretty good huh.
> 
> So how would I go about getting the latest 'love' 
> 
> My guess:
> ...

 

love-sources is not available in portage, you have to get it from the maintainer.  If you browse/search through the kernel & harward forum, you will see periodic posts each time a new love is out.  In those posts there is usually a link to instructions on how to obtain the e-build.  It's really not as difficult as it sounds.

But to answer the original question, I used love-sources for the nForce2 patches until they propogated to mainstream.  Now I'm using gentoo-dev-sources, but I'm not completely satisfied.  I might try love again...

----------

## pmatos

gentoo-dev-sources.

It works very nice for me at least.  :Very Happy:  My oppinion is that you should get genkernel , get a couple of kernels and lose a day trying some. Stick to your best experience.  :Very Happy: 

Cheers,

Paulo Matos

 *ShuttleX wrote:*   

> Mainly one that has the least amount of problems with nvidia hardware BUT list what you like. 
> 
> I'm trying to find out a good kernel for my system (below).
> 
> Please also post how to emerge it, thanks 

 

----------

## rmbalfa

mm here

----------

## DaMouse

I like them all, they're all shiney and stuff, I homebrew my stuff when I feel the need and do a happy dance atop it but otherwise I'd use nitro or love.

Gouranga!

-DaMouse

----------

## chINeSe mIDgEts

gentoo-dev-sources   its only 2.6.3   :Confused:  wondering if i shall update soon (im kinda lazy)

----------

## Pink

I used love-sources for a long time but since OneofOne has stopped doing them they have kind of been a bit off (I really hope he will be back in the driving seat with love soon). No offence to anyone, simple fact (in my opinion).

I mainly use my own now, whatever the latest released kernels are and a few patches of my own.

Nitro-sources is my recommendation for those who don't want to patch their own - fast and stable. Seppe is doing a good job with those.

----------

## Corky

I have been sticking with ck-sources for quite a while now, currently on 2.6.8.1-ck1

----------

## Muso

ck-sources are my current fav....though the gentoo-dev-sources are nice as well..

Haven't used love since the 2.6-pre releases, and really have no need.  The performance of the Con Kolivas kernel is lovely    :Wink: 

----------

## PretzelFreak

gentoo-dev-sources

----------

